# FET with day 6 blasts, anyone had success? Really need some reassurance please.



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I am hoping to have my FET next tuesday at IVIA , I am a bit worried   as it was scheduled for monday  may 5th, 2 day 5 blasts and I was told they would defrost them on monday am and (if they survive ) would have transfer monday pm, but I have now been phoned to say they made a mistake and would need to defrost them monday and observe them until tuesdsay (flights booked now and flying back tuesday 6.30pm!!!)
my understanding was that day 5 basts needed to be transferred ASAP as they are almost ready to hatch and implant by day 5 (if they are going to implant ) if they are not in a womb surely it will compromise them.

I am worried that they may become ready to hatch overnight when there is no one there to observe them, and no way of them being transferred, so will perish 

I was told the other day by the clinic that is scanning me here, that day 5 blasts are defrosted and then transferred virtually straight way so they are in the right place for implantation, I am now REALLY WORRIED   as day 6 seems too late and long for them to be out of their natural enviroment, and then afterwards I have to rush off for our flight home!  This seems like a preparation for failure, and it's my last go 

If anyone has any experience of this please can you help reassure me, as I am starting to get more upset by the minute 

Love and babydust to all

Wendy K


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

im sorry hun, cant advise but i would say the clinic will know what they are doing, they will be experts, ur gonna have to trust em. Maybe give them a call regards your worries and speak to a nurse, i would


----------



## sc00by27 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi there, our embryos were frozen on day 6 , one had already began to hatch , the other one was close to hatching. One didn't survive the thaw the other was badly damaged however it recovered and stuck ! i'm now 11 weeks pregnant.
i hope all goes well for you , you stand a fantastic chance with two blastocysts.  x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

I had 2 5 day old blastocycts transfered in 2005 which had both already hatched.  I now have Isobel who is 2 years old.  In a few weeks I am going through a FET.  I have 6 x 5 day old blastocycts frozen so by the time they transfer, they will be 6 days old.  My theory is the longer they survive in-vitro, the stonger the embryo and more likely to result in a BFP.  I guess there's a limit though, but as you, I'm hoping 6 days will be OK.  Good luck, keep us updated


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi All  

Thankyou sooo much for your kind reassuring replies, they are really appreciated 

Update from me:

BOTH my precious blasts survived   .  They started thawing them 6pm monday (wished that had said as I was waiting for a call all day and they hadn't even started the process),  but they did a really good job.

I had ET tuesday 1.30pm, it was very embaressing, as I always have a full bladder for ET's but they took a while to come and I tried to let a "bit" out, and did, but then ran out of water, then they came for me, and it wasn't full enough , I was mortified 

So sent back to the room with another bottle of water, and they said they would be back in 1/2 hour, so drank bottle and dh went to the water dispenser to get some more but it only had enough for 1/2 a bottle, I drank it and then was absolutely BURSTING!!  But 1/2 hour had passed so I thought I have to hold this, but no one came, so dh had a wander round to see if we could spot Lara, but no one, 10 mins later a nice lady spotted me and understood my obvious "full bladder" expression, and made a call, Lara then said Dr Munoz was with a consultation still, and to hold it, easier said than done 

But luckily 10 mins later he came and we did ET, one of the blasts had started to hatch at 10.30am and was now a double blob figure 8 shape, so all good and the other was lovely too   , my bladder was realy full and painful, but who cares, (though I was worried I may wet myself during the prodding of the procedure) Thanks heavens I didn't, now that would be embaressing 

My test day is friday 16th May    And so far I have no sypmtoms  

But I (normally Miss Factor 40) had a sit on the beach for a couple of hours on monday pm reading Marley and Me, DIDN'T put on the sun cream I had bought with me in case they 'phoned and said to come straight away, (it's very thick and gloopy and would take a bit of showering off and the chemicals in it etc...) and it didn't seem that hot, I am very badly sunburned, and am blistering all over the place, swollen ankles, red raw skin, chest, shoulders, thighs, arms, feet, nose   decided to see doc yesterday, as right calf has a massive multiple blister patch (starting to meld into one large fluid filled blister ) she said I just have to be very careful and ride it out, and NOT to put any creams on it 

I had been putting some Aloe vera gel  everywhere, and my normal Neutrogena Body lotion after showers, and my instinct is to moisturise it, as it feels dry and sort of tight, but now I am not sure what to do   I definately don't want to make it worse.  Even under some of the peeling watery blisters, it turns dry 
I have been hobbling about like a cripple as after sitting, standing, has been really painful, like all the fluid rushes down my right calf and freaks all the nerve endings out 

I have hardly been out, but the couple of people that saw me yesterday, were shocked, it's so embaressing , plus hard to sleep and function fully, it's very painful.

Anyway, lets hope I get some good news soon   My precious blasts are called Mork and Mindy      

Scooby, your miracle story gives me hope, congratulations on your pregnancy    

Oneunited, thanks for your inspiring story, congrats on your baby girl Isobel, and babydust for your coming FET, so many blasts is really looking good for you 

Avon Queen, thanks for your advice too sweetie, unfortunately speaking to a nurse never seems to be an option  , and with the clinic being in spain, and my lack of spanish  , trying to get answers and information, is very difficult    Communication when you are worried is definately underrated by them.  But they came through in the end when I was there 

Love and babydust to you all

Wendy K


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

wendy k

good luck hope your embies are snuggling in  

not got long didnt want to read and run, off to the pub for first time in 5 mnths (could be dangerous!)

sudacrem good for burns even of the sun variety   and "simple" do some good stuff for after sun (used it once when i burnt my face on sunbed it worked cant remember anything than that is was by Simple

also aqueous cream (£2 a tub from supermarket/chemist) is a good cream for sensitive skins so you could try that

but mainly sudacrem is a beaut, works on spots as well can buy it supermarket/chemist too

praying for 16th may


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Wendy

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your test tomorrow. I hope its a positive for you. Im having FET next week and can sympathise with how worried you are. I have 4 day 6 blasts on ice and Im worried they are too old because wont they be day 7 by the time they defrost? 

Hope the burns are a bit better now (OUCH)

Jen x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls sorry to buttt in  
but ive got 3 day six embies in the freeze along with 8 1 day frozen embies
im praying that the 6 day blasts survive the thaw
although i was on the understanding that they wasnt that good b4 being frozen anyway
when i questioned why they froze them then they sed they were ok to freeze 
but does it mean they will or wont be any good ?
this is all so confusing to me ?
i ve got my scan on tusday next week then hopefully FET on friday next week 
vikxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes Vikki I feel the same way as you, Im not sure either. I would love to know whether day 6 are likely to survive. 
I was told that day 6 blasts are not as good as day 5, but they are still better than day 2/3. But that was in relation to fresh embies and I dont know about frosties. 
Im just hoping that the clinic knows what they are doing.

Jen x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jen was you put on metformin for your pcos?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes I was, and I still take it (although have to stop after ET).

Why do you ask?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

cos i also have pcos an was on it i stopped taking it now though cos i couldnt stomach it lol
i got 36 eggies but shared them 
i feel now i dont want to take them anymore i got my eggs 
i know its supoose to help not to miscarry but ive had natural conception an pregnancies with out it 
i know it sounds bad but i think alot of medications are away of making money i think this whole ivf game is a money making scheme 
but anyway theres me ratterling on lol
are you having tx at the mo?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I know what you mean about a money making machine. Its difficult to know what to do for the best.
Some consultants say to stay on it for the first three months and some say to come off of it. My latest consultant says to stay on until you ovulate during tx and then as soon as you have EC, to stop taking it. But since Im having FET this time Im still taking it until I ovulate because I think it helps with the hormones and blood sugar levels too. I dont mind taking it though as I dont have any side effects anymore.

Yes Im txing at the moment and my first FET next week. But now Im worried about the blasts being day 6's and therefore no good. I have a scan today so will ask at the clinic

jen x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jen im having my first fet next friday hopefully i got 3 day six embies an 8 1 day embies on ice im   my day 6 make it xx
good luck to you hun hope the angels are on your side this time xx
vikxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Vikki
I just back from the clinic and asked about the day 6's. They said its true that some clinics dont even freeze day 6's because they dont think its worth it. But she said that at my clinic they have had many many positive pregnancies from Day 6 blasts so we must not give up hope.

Also they are put back the same day they are defrosted and so they are still day 6's.

Good luck to you too hun xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jen good luck hun when you hopeing to have them put back in ?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Not sure really, my follie is now at 23mm so she thinks I will either ov tomorrow or sat. I have to go back again tomorrow for another scan and maybe blood test and probably Sat too. Its exhausting now! 
So if I ov tomorrow, then ET will be Tues afternoon. But if its Sat, then it will be Weds afternoon. I must admit Im feeling very bloated now! 

Jen x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

wendyk - just wanted to say good luck for 2moro


----------

